# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  دعاء المعروف ب360 فضيلة ...

## نور علي

*قال الإمام علي عليه السلام: " الجمال في اللسان ، والكمال في العقل ، ولا يزال العقل والحمق يتغالبان على الرجل إلى ثماني عشرة سنة ، فإذا بلغها غلب عليه أكثرهما "*


 
*دعاء المعروف ب360 فضيلة*
*روي عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه واله وسلم) مضمون الحديث انه قال: من قرأ الدعاء في أي وقت فكأنه حج 360 حجة وختم 360 ختمه وأعتق 360 عبدا وتصدق ب 360 دينار وفرج عن 360 مغموما وبمجرد أن قال رسول الله (صلى الله عليه واله وسلم) الحديث نزل الأمين جبرائيل (عليه السلام) وقال: يارسول الله أي عبد من عبيد الله سبحانه وتعالى أو أي أحد من أمتك يا محمد قرأ الدعاء ولو مرة واحدة في العمر بحرمتي و جلالي ضمنت له سبعة أشياء:*
*رفعت عنه الفقر*
*أمنته من سؤال منكر و نكير*
*أمررته على الصراط*
*حفظته من موت الفجأة*
*حرمت عليه دخول النار*
*حفظته من ضغطة القبر*
*حفظته من غضب السلطان الجائر والظالم*

*صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وسلم*

*الدعاء:*
*لا اله إلا الله الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار*



*لا اله إلا الله الكبيرالمتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون, لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله, اللهم إليك فوضتأمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين.*


*لمحبي الثواب انشروه علىحب محمد و آل محمد* 


*اختكم ,,, نور علي*

----------


## بنت العواميه

*تسلمي يديك أختي نور علي*
*جعله الرب في ميزان أعمالك..*
*دعواتي لكِ*


*تحياتي*

----------


## ابو طارق

_الدعاء:_
*لا اله إلا الله الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار*



*لا اله إلا الله الكبيرالمتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون, لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله, اللهم إليك فوضت أمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين.*


*لمحبي الثواب انشروه علىحب محمد و آل محمد*


*جزاك الله الف  الف الف  خير ( يا نور علي) *

----------


## الدمعة الحزينة

شكرا على الموضوع والله يعطيك العافية والله لايحرمنا من مواضيعك وبانتظار جديدك

----------


## جنة الحسين

لا اله  إلا الله   الجليل الجبار لا  اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار   لا اله إلا الله    الكبير المتعال,  لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له  مسلمون,   لا اله إلا  الله   وحده لا شريك له  إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون    لا اله إلا  الله   وحده لا شريك له  إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون,   لا اله إلا  الله وحده لا شريك له  إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون,   لا اله إلا الله  محمد رسول الله,   اللهم إليك فوضت  أمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين.


جزاكم الله الف خير على الدعاء
في ميزان الاعمال

----------


## ام الحلوين

*لا اله إلا الله الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار



لا اله إلا الله الكبيرالمتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون, لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله, اللهم إليك فوضتأمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين.*


*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

لا اله إلا الله 
الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار 
لا اله إلا الله 
الكبير المتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون,
لا اله إلا الله
وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون 
لا اله إلا الله
وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون,
لا اله إلا الله
وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون,
لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله, 
اللهم إليك فوضت أمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين.

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 



لا اله إلا الله الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار



*لا اله إلا الله الكبيرالمتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون, لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله, اللهم إليك فوضتأمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وهلك عدوهم*
*لا اله إلا الله الجليل الجبار*
* لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار,*
* لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار

لا اله إلا الله الكبيرالمتعال*

*, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا* *وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون*
* لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون*
* لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون*
* لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون*
* لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله*
* اللهم إليك فوضت أمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين.
**
* 
*بارك الله فيك* *

*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 



لا اله إلا الله الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار



*لا اله إلا الله الكبيرالمتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون, لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله, اللهم إليك فوضتأمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين*

----------


## khozam

لا اله إلا الله 

الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار 

لا اله إلا الله 

الكبير المتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون,

لا اله إلا الله

وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون 

لا اله إلا الله

وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون,

لا اله إلا الله

وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون,

لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله, 

اللهم إليك فوضت أمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*لا اله إلا الله الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستارلا اله إلا الله الكبيرالمتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون, لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله, اللهم إليك فوضتأمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين.*

_جعله الله في ميزان أعمالكـ وحسناتكـ_

----------


## لحن الخلود

*لا اله إلا الله الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار



لا اله إلا الله الكبيرالمتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون, لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله, اللهم إليك فوضتأمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين.*


*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## جنة الحسين

لا اله  إلا الله   الجليل الجبار لا  اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار   لا اله إلا الله    الكبير المتعال,  لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له  مسلمون,   لا اله إلا  الله   وحده لا شريك له  إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون    لا اله إلا  الله   وحده لا شريك له  إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون,   لا اله إلا  الله وحده لا شريك له  إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون,   لا اله إلا الله  محمد رسول الله,   اللهم إليك فوضت  أمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين.

----------


## ام الحلوين

*لا اله إلا الله الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار



لا اله إلا الله الكبيرالمتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون, لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله علي ولي الله, اللهم إليك فوضتأمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين.*

----------


## khozam

لا اله إلا الله 

الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار 

لا اله إلا الله 

الكبير المتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون,

لا اله إلا الله

وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون 

لا اله إلا الله

وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون,

لا اله إلا الله

وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون,

لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله, 

اللهم إليك فوضت أمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## ام الحلوين

*لا اله إلا الله 

الجليل الجبار لا اله إلا الله الواحد القهار, لا اله إلا الله الكريم الستار 

لا اله إلا الله 

الكبير المتعال, لا اله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له مسلمون,

لا اله إلا الله

وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له عابدون 

لا اله إلا الله

وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له قانتون,

لا اله إلا الله

وحده لا شريك له إلها واحدا ربا وشاهدا أحدا وصمدا ونحن له صابرون,

لا اله إلا الله محمد رسول الله, 

اللهم إليك فوضت أمري وعليك توكلت يا أرحم الراحمين*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة* 
*وجعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------

